# Macadamia Nut Crusted Halibut with a Thai Curry-Coconut-Kaffir Lime Nage



## ironchef (Aug 18, 2005)

If you don't have or can't find halibut, substitute seabass, snapper, or a similar type of fish.

*Macadamia Nut Crusted Halibut with a Thai Curry-Coconut-Kaffir Lime Nage*

*Yield: 6 Servings*

*Ingredients*:

*For the Fish*:
6 each, 8 oz. Halibut Filet
1/2 c. Panko Bread Crumbs
1/2 c. Unsalted Macadamia Nuts
2 Tbsp. Fresh Cilantro, Chopped
1 egg + 2 Tbsp. cold water, beaten
Kosher Salt to taste
4-5 Tbsp. Canola Oil 

*For the Nage*:
1 1/2 c. Premium Coconut Milk
3 Shallots, finely chopped
1 stalk of Lemongrass, peeled and thinly sliced (white part only)
2 fresh Kaffir Lime leaves
1 Tbsp. Fresh Ginger, minced
1 Thai Chili, minced
1 Tbsp. Red Thai Curry Paste
1 c. Chicken Stock
2 Tbsp. + 1/4 c. Unsalted Butter
Kosher Salt to taste

*Method*:

*For the Nage*:
Heat the 2 Tbsp. of butter in a medium saucepan over medium high heat. Add the shallots, lemongrass, ginger, kaffir lime leaves, and thai chili and cook until the shallots turn translucent, about 1-2 minutes. Add the coconut milk and chicken stock. Bring to a boil, reduce to a simmer, and cook until the liquid reduces by half (approx. 1 cup), and strain (this can be done up to this point, a few days in advance). Whisk in the remaining butter and season to taste with salt just before serving. If made in advance and reheating, bring nage to a light boil for 1 minute, remove from heat, and whisk in the butter.

*For the Halibut*:
Pre-heat oven to 450 degrees. In a food processor, add the macadamia nuts and pulse until fine. Add the panko and pulse until incorporated. Add the cilantro and pulse until incorporated. Transfer to a shallow dish and reserve. Season the halibut with salt on both sides. Brush or dip one side of the halibut in the egg wash mixture, then dredge with the mac nut-panko mixture, and press down so that it sticks. Heat the oil in two oven proof skillets or saute pans until lightly smoking. Add the halibut crust side down (three per pan), and quickly pan sear until the crust turns a light golden brown, about 1 minute. Turn the halibut over, but becareful to not break up the crust. Drain off the excess oil, and transfer the pans to the oven. Cook until the fish is just cooked through, about 5-6 minutes. Serve immediately with the nage.


----------



## corazon (Aug 18, 2005)

That sounds great!  Have you ever made it with chicken instead of halibut?  DH isn't a big fan of the seafood...


----------



## ironchef (Aug 18, 2005)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> That sounds great! Have you ever made it with chicken instead of halibut? DH isn't a big fan of the seafood...


 
Sure, I don't see why not. I would probably use boneless skinless breasts and pound them thin, scallopini style.


----------

